# Lightweight AC Motor



## edin (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I know this topic has been touched on so much, and what I've read is that if money is not an issue, people would go AC instead of DC. But I've found that AC motors are generally larger and heavier than DC. If I wanted to do in-hub motors on a custom go kart I'm making, could anyone point me to lightweight AC motors?

Thanks!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

For a kart I'd go with DC and would not even bother with wheel motors. The side loads are hell on them. It's not the same as being used on a bike where you lean into the turn. Go DC for the blasting torque and remember that the smaller motors can do some pretty good rpm without destroying themselves. They are cheaper too. No wheel motors. Use a single motor. It will be plenty for a kart. Lithium for your cells is advised too.


----------



## edin (Sep 16, 2012)

I guess I should have been more specific. This is more of a race car type thing, about 500lbs, something to compete in the collegiate Formula Hybrid races. Does that change anything? What are the reasons people choose AC over DC?


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

edin said:


> I guess I should have been more specific. This is more of a race car type thing, about 500lbs, something to compete in the collegiate Formula Hybrid races. Does that change anything? What are the reasons people choose AC over DC?


DC Motors are like a V8 they have heaps of low end torque, AC motors are more like a sports car they like the higher revs, Check out HPEV for light weight AC motors, you also get regen with AC


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I think the HPEV setups are clean looking compared to the DC motor setup. They run clean and the HPEV has different sized components that you can choose from. The HPEV setups are one of the lowest cost AC setups you can purchase. I have driven a Porsche Replica Speedster with this setup as well as the Porsche 550 Spyder Replica with the HPEV setup. Both are excellent in power and performance. Much quieter than brushed motors. 

Pete


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

DC is usually cheaper. Series DC motors pass all the current through carbon brushes which leads to heat problems and commutation issues, especially at higher voltages. AC simplifies the issue a lot and can typically run full power for longer. You need to understand the loading pretty well. 500# is fairly light and DC might be viable, depending on race length and time not at full throttle. EV West just built a car using dual 11" DC motors that run up Pike's Peak.


----------

